# Egg dish suggestion?



## marmar (Nov 19, 2005)

I want to make breakfast tomorrow with eggs, but I have a history of making bad combinations when cleaning out the fridge. And because of Thanksgiving I dont want to buy extra food right now. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
I have:
2 oz. canned pumpkin
fresh garlic
lots of sun-dried tomatoes in oil
parmesan
kalamata olives
onions

I'm guessing I could probably use everything but the pumpkin and it would taste good, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Constance (Nov 19, 2005)

You could make a very nice frittata out of those ingredents (minus the pumpkin...use it to make some muffins or pumpkin bread.)
If you have some kind of meat for the frittata, that would be nice...doesn't take much. A few strips of crisp fried bacon, crumbled...a little diced ham (even lunchmeat)...thin strips of Spam, fried up crisp...fried crumbled sausafe or burger...even drained canned salmon. You can also put leftover rice or pasta in it.


----------



## marmar (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks. But...
How do you make a frittata? 
That seems like a good idea. I have leftover rice too, and half of a sausage, so it would work.


----------



## Constance (Nov 19, 2005)

There are several different methods. Here's how I do it:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
Melt a couple tbls of butter and a couple of olive oil in your skillet on med/high. Add any ingredients (onions, garlic, peppers) that need to be cooked and let them saute' until soft. Add other ingredients (your sausage, olives, sun-dried tomatoes, rice or pasta, and let them warm a bit. Mix your eggs (at least 6) with a little milk (about 1/4 cup per 4 eggs), then add cheese. Pour over sizzling mixture in pan. Let it cook a minute, then lift side of frittata,and tilt pan to let some the uncooked egg slide underneath, as you would with an omelet. Sprinkle some more cheese and a bit of paprika (if you have it) on top, and slide it in the oven. Some of your sliced olives and sun dried tomatoes would look pretty on top.
It's hard to tell you about the time. It should be browned and crisp on top and bottom, but semi-set inside. I usually end up turning on the broiler at the last minute. 
Let it stand for 10 minutes after you take it out of the oven, to give it time to set up.

This stuff is great the next day, too. I like it cold right out of the fridge for a snack. HB heats his up in the nuke. Either way, it's awfully good.

*Note* To you gourmet chefs out there, feel free to offer your good advice. I just started making these about a year ago.


----------



## marmar (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks. That sounds like something I can make.


----------



## callie (Nov 20, 2005)

OK, marmar - what time is breakfast?  I'm on my way!!


----------



## marmar (Nov 20, 2005)

Half an hour ago...
It turned out pretty good. I overcooked it because I couldn't round everyone up to eat.


----------



## callie (Nov 20, 2005)

ok...i'm sorry i missed it!  (glad it turned out for you!)


----------

